# Auf der Suche nach nem Weihnachtsbraten ?



## willi1954 (22. Dez. 2016)

Moin

seit ein paar Tagen ist ER wieder da und besucht uns den ganzen Tag.
Jagd man ihn weg, fliegt er 50m, setzt sich auf den Acker und wartet ab.
Halbe Stunde später ist er wieder da.
 

Ansonsten, allen ein frohes Fest und alles Gute für 2017

Gruss, Willi


----------



## bms15606 (22. Dez. 2016)

Na dann ist ja für Bewegung zum Fest gesorgt. Trotzdem schönes Fest und vielleicht verliert er ja die Geduld!


----------



## troll20 (23. Dez. 2016)

Tröste dich bei mir kreist er auch
Wenn ich ihn wenigstens dressieren könnte auf nur Goldfische


----------



## Wild (23. Dez. 2016)

Ich habe immer noch eine Eisschicht auf dem Teich


----------



## Rhabarber (24. Dez. 2016)

Was mögen die denn so?  
Da ich noch keine Fische im Teich habe, vermute ich,  er hat es auf die __ Frösche abgesehen.  
Sollte er Dauergast werden, muss ich die Anzahl der Fische, die ich einsetzen will,  noch mal überdenken.


----------



## Daufi (24. Dez. 2016)

Hmm, gibt es heute mal keine Gans...


----------



## troll20 (25. Dez. 2016)

flinke Flügel hat er noch diese kleine Mistkröte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Dez. 2016)

Rhabarber schrieb:


> Was mögen die denn so?
> Da ich noch keine Fische im Teich habe, vermute ich,  er hat es auf die __ Frösche abgesehen.
> Sollte er Dauergast werden, muss ich die Anzahl der Fische, die ich einsetzen will,  noch mal überdenken.



Hi Rheum.

__ Graureiher fressen soweit alles was sie überwältigen und abschlucken können. Von Großinsekten über __ Würmer, Krebse, Frosch- und Schwanzlurche , Fische, Reptilien (__ Schlangen, __ Eidechsen kleine Schildkrötchen) über Kleinsäuger (Mäuse, Schermäuse, Ratten, Maulwürfe ect.) bis hin zu anderen Vögeln (z.B. Entenkücken, noch net/net mehr richtig flugfähige Singvögel)

MfG Frank


----------



## teichhobbyfan7 (27. Dez. 2016)

Rhabarber schrieb:


> Was mögen die denn so?
> Da ich noch keine Fische im Teich habe, vermute ich,  er hat es auf die __ Frösche abgesehen.
> Sollte er Dauergast werden, muss ich die Anzahl der Fische, die ich einsetzen will,  noch mal überdenken.


----------



## teichhobbyfan7 (27. Dez. 2016)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wo ich bin.Ich würde auch gern einen Beitrag schreiben.Ich hab s nicht so mit dem Rechner.


Rhabarber schrieb:


> Was mögen die denn so?
> Da ich noch keine Fische im Teich habe, vermute ich,  er hat es auf die __ Frösche abgesehen.
> Sollte er Dauergast werden, muss ich die Anzahl der Fische, die ich einsetzen will,  noch mal überdenken.


Irgent etwas ist hier falsch.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2016)

Na die Zitier- Funktion und das Antworten klappt doch schon 
Jetzt ist die Frage willst du ein neues Thema/ Thread oder nur Antworten?
Bis dahin schon mal herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Rhabarber (28. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Rheum.
> 
> __ Graureiher fressen soweit alles was sie überwältigen und abschlucken können. Von Großinsekten über __ Würmer, Krebse, Frosch- und Schwanzlurche , Fische, Reptilien (__ Schlangen, __ Eidechsen kleine Schildkrötchen) über Kleinsäuger (Mäuse, Schermäuse, Ratten, Maulwürfe ect.) bis hin zu anderen Vögeln (z.B. Entenkücken, noch net/net mehr richtig flugfähige Singvögel)
> 
> MfG Frank



So lange er sich nicht an den Teckeln vergreift,  darf er bleiben. Und wenn er __ Nacktschnecken liebt, werde ich ihn sogar willkommen heißen.


----------



## teichhobbyfan7 (30. Dez. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na die Zitier- Funktion und das Antworten klappt doch schon
> Jetzt ist die Frage willst du ein neues Thema/ Thread oder nur Antworten?
> Bis dahin schon mal herzlich Willkommen.


----------

